# LMU waives MFA application fee



## Boethius (Nov 3, 2015)

Loyola Marymount University is offering to waive the application fee if you join their virtual open house on November 12. 

_**REGISTER TODAY for our Fall Film School Virtual Open House on Thursday, November 12 at 6 PM PST.  Introduce yourself and get your questions answered by faculty, students and alums. Email us at *_sftvgradprograms@lmu.edu_*. And, if you join us for the Open House, we'll waive your appliction fee.**_

http://sftv.lmu.edu/admissions/grad/


----------



## Chris W (Nov 7, 2015)

That's pretty cool. Who's going to the open house?


----------

